# Trump Shanks Besos



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

About time someone stuck it to Mr Warren Buffet wannabe

Hahahaha

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...ing-great-damage-to-tax-paying-retailers.html


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Ummmm...........you did read the article right? Amazon started collecting state sales tax over a year ago...maybe more on any of their own direct sales. They don't collect on/for marketplace sellers as the sellers themselves are responsible for collecting and submitting to their respective states as that is where the sale is technically being made.
This is happening at MANY online stores so it's not only amazon.
Retailers have much bigger problems than a sales tax disadvantage.

And additionally.....yeh, I got more.....when we eventually do see Trumps tax returns it will tell an interesting story of how much he put's the screws to the american people and doesn't pay his fair share of taxes. I will guarantee his tax avoidance will DWARF what states don't collect from amazon.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes yes. But I was gloating over the infinitesimal drop in share price

Had large back to back screwed up sorts yesterday. Both in the hood. Lots of pkgs came back to WH.

I'm in a I-hate-all-things-Besos mood today


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Yes yes. But I was gloating over the infinitesimal drop in share price
> 
> Had large back to back screwed up sorts yesterday. Both in the hood. Lots of pkgs came back to WH.
> 
> I'm in a I-hate-all-things-Besos mood today


Trust me....i'm no Bezo's lover either, but I can't STAND Donal Trump! 
I know this is trivial but I stopped buying shit on amazon because of this flex experience. I now use them to "showcase" a product, find the best price and look elsewhere to buy it. So, in essence, amazon has increased my spending at other retailers that ALL collect sales tax!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Yep. That's the way I started rolling after figuring out the logistics insanity behind Flex. I've turned into a money ***** and exploit price matching schemes at Walmart/Best Buy whenever possible. Always on the high end stuff like electronics, computers etc.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Cynergie said:


> Yep. That's the way I started rolling after figuring out the logistics insanity behind Flex. I've turned into a money ***** and exploit price matching schemes at Walmart/Best Buy whenever possible. Always on the high end stuff like electronics, computers etc.


What do you mean?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm actually going to be buying a gaming laptop this week. I'm shopping around on Amazon and comparing their prices to online ones v. price matching I can get at other big retailers (Frye's/Walmart/Best Buy etc). Talked to store reps at these stores in my area and they were willing to match it and/or low ball another competitor's price. Especially Frye's. They're usually best when it comes to competitive pricing.

edit: by logistics insanity, I'm referring to the millions Amazon loses a month? yearly? basis knowing how careless Flex and IC partner drivers can be when delivering packages. Or not delivering them on time, delivering them damaged etc. And that's before you factor in theft from public and/or drivers themselves. Or customers not finding packages where you safely hide them and claiming non delivery (so you get a b$ concession). Even though Amazon replaces damaged/missing packages, it always costs customer time to get your stuff.

I didn't realize just how bad this was until I started doing flex for customers in SF city. The amount of theft is extremely high there. But understandable given the city layout and crime conditions. Always got confronted with angry customers who claimed it was the 2nd, 3rd, nth time they missed their packages. With all the concessions I've witnessed and experienced as a driver, I became resolved to never order online. Especially if it's high value merchandise like electronics, IT/wireless etc. I always pick these up in person at the retail store.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

The day after this Trump thing our wh drops our typical 4 hour to 3.5 and the guy told me how much money they saved just today. Coincidence?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

nope

lmao


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

At least I got a 4 hour tonight


----------

